# Angeln in Pomorie(Bulgarien)



## Herr der Fische (2. Juli 2010)

*Also erstmal Hallo an alle!*

Ich fliege in 1 Woche mit meiner Familie in die Pomorie in Bulgarien. Dort habe ich vor hin und wieder auch mal meine Angel auszuwerfen. Nun meine Frage: Kennt jemand von euch das Gebiet dort genauer? Oder allgemein das Schwarze Meer.

Braucht man dort eine Angellizenz?
Soll ich besser Grund- oder Spinnangeln oder es doch lieber mit der Pose probieren (ich wollte eigentlich kein Boot mieten)?
Gibt es dort viele giftige Fische?
Mit welcher Größe habe ich ungefähr zu rechnen?
Was muss ich unbedingt mitnehmen (Geheimtipps)?
Was sind gute Köder?

Zu guter Letzt: Es soll Spaß machen, ich will keine riesigen Fische fangen, ein paar kleine Fische (-40cm) reichen vollkommen, aber es kann auch gern ein bisschen mehr sein. ^^

MfG


----------



## floxfisch (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Pomorie(Bulgarien)*

Willkommen im Board.

Guter Tipp ist immer die Boardsuche.....#h
Guggggst du hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193707&highlight=sonnenstrand

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193427&highlight=sonnenstrand

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191239&highlight=sonnenstrand

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=157956&highlight=sonnenstrand

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=9370&highlight=sonnenstrand

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## Herr der Fische (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Pomorie(Bulgarien)*

Naja, die sind aber alle nur vom Gold-/Sonnenstrand.

Es wäre halt schön, wenn sich jemand meldet, der schonmal in der Pomorie geangelt hat!


----------



## floxfisch (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Pomorie(Bulgarien)*



Herr der Fische schrieb:


> *...* Oder allgemein das Schwarze Meer....



Dachte deswegen könnte das trotzdem interessant sein......


----------

